# Caught some nasty stuff from the doctor....



## barry richardson (Apr 10, 2015)

A while back I got David @DKMD to trade me for some of the elm burl he scored, I think I got the better end of the deal, (pangs of guilt) I just loved this stuff, maybe my favorite turning ever, as far as the wood is concerned. After the ruff-out dried, the bark was loose, so I secured it with some epoxy. Another thing I did here (which I discovered to be a successful technique from past experimentation) is taking a foam brush and soaking the bark and inclusions with poly till it wont take any more, give it a day or so to dry, then finish turn it. The poly helps stabilize the bark and keep it from crumbling. The only downside to it is your committed to finishing the entire piece with poly, since it doesn't behave well beneath other finishes. I think this one is going to stay in my personal collection as an example of how awesome wood can look. Thanks Doc! 
BTW the finish will be rubbed out to tone down the high gloss, but was so excited, couldn't wait to take pics...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 12


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 10, 2015)

That's a nasty disease waiting to happen ........... I have a wood stove it will fit in to dispose of properly 





Museum quality right there Barry !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 10, 2015)

Spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2015)

I should have sent you more... That's a killer piece! I'm still drying the stuff you sent me sloooowly to avoid cracking, but I'm pretty sure I won't do it justice when compared to your hollowform.

Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 10, 2015)

Barry, that's some kind of gnarly opening...I like that kind of thing!!! It reminds me an eruption, or perhaps the splash from a drop of water. Either way, that finish also is like glass...so maybe the splash analogy is more fitting. Some killer eyes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 10, 2015)

Off the charts, Barry!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 10, 2015)

Stunning piece Barry . I don't know that I would knock that gloss finish down. It looks pretty damned good to me. A well executed gloss finish on a nice piece like you have here looks great. Polish on a turd not so much. I'm looking at the sunset behind you in the reflection and thinking I like the finish a lot

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 10, 2015)

Yep! You've done it again! Everything about this piece is wonderful...beautiful...expertly fashioned. I'd say that it is museum quality, (and certainly it is)!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pa burl (Apr 10, 2015)

that's a jaw dropper.... Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm with Scott on this one!


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful sir!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks every one! It was all about having a special piece of wood. You've talked me into leaving it glossy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 10, 2015)

Concur this is museum quality! Awesome! Chuck


----------



## GaryL (Apr 10, 2015)

Amazing! The gloss finish really highlights the natural bark edge.


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2015)

Barry that is just breathtaking! You made the right choice leaving it high gloss IMO. Tony


----------



## The PenSmith (Apr 10, 2015)

You did a super job on a very difficult piece!! Nice x100


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 11, 2015)

Barry, you have done it again. Beautiful wood and expert workmanship.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2015)

Stunning. That will turn heads in your gallery if you have the heart to turn loose of it. Love the finish as is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow.

That's all -- just 'Wow.'


----------

